# my outputs.



## meng2k7 (Mar 23, 2016)

this is from Au plated scraps


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice to see you back. I am saving all resistors since I saw your post with that big lump of silver you got out of them 8) 
Good to see you here again.


----------



## Smack (Mar 24, 2016)

No weights? What a teaser.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice buttons!

Let's play guess the weights!
47g + 53g + 274g

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 24, 2016)

250g


----------



## ssabovic (Mar 24, 2016)

45g+20g+15g


----------



## henos (Mar 24, 2016)

75g


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm surprised there isn't many guesses with such beautiful buttons, and Goran said he was giving the winner an all paid vacation to the Bahamas. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome back meng we missed you.
Knowing him if you are going to guess go big look at his profile picture that was one of his buttons...


----------



## Smack (Mar 25, 2016)

Well that looks like a Kleenex/tissue on his left hand so he must be right handed and knowing how thick surface tension will make those buttons I will say 190 g.


----------



## meng2k7 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,
its been two years! I must say " it's so nice to be back". I missed all the good people here in this forum".
I have a lot of story to tell, pictures will make it short. :lol: 
I will post all my works in the past 2 years.

Pat, I appreciate it, thank you. 8)


----------



## meng2k7 (Mar 25, 2016)

nickvc said:


> Welcome back meng we missed you.
> Knowing him if you are going to guess go big look at his profile picture that was one of his buttons...



Hi Nick,
I missed you too, for sure I will spend a lot of time to read your posts, wat a wonderfull posts you have.
Thanks!


----------



## meng2k7 (Mar 25, 2016)

To all my friends out there,


it's a 165 grams ingot. 8) 8) 8) 

more pictures to be post later.

thank you.


----------

